# handy man worker needing work



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

if there is anyone needing some carpentry work, flooring.fencing , pressure washing,sheetrock/texture,ect give me a call 850-855-1529.also have a wood shop if someone needs a jewelry box,christmas ornaments,or anything else made of wood i can do it.Rob


----------

